# Organic Ganja Grower Brings Peace!



## Organjic (Oct 12, 2007)

*World Peace is what we all should strive for. Marijuana is a freedom that should never be taken away.

I suffer from a depression that has led me to certain suicide at times. Theres one thing that I looked at when I was at my lowest.

My cure? Marijuana. Arthritis, back pains, asthma, and depression are what can hold me back, and at many times they have. Freeing my mind brings peace to all that hurts inside me. Freeing my mind with marijuana has allowed me to overcome my depressed unmotivated self. I have become an inventor, writer, artist, and a mathematician of sorts with this natural product of our environment.

I believe in a government that lets us make our own choices. As of recent I have discovered Ron Paul and his running for President of the United States of America. I believe in reform of our current government views and need to reissue important key areas to establish a true free nation. He see a better place, all other candidates see an endless tyranny. Freedom is the most important Human Right.

I love my country. I love the freedom to choose where I live.

Rollitup.org, I hope you all enjoy my company as I will enjoy yours! - rganjic
*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Welcome to rollitup.org

It's a good idea to start a journal so you can show people your methods. You can teach people things, or even learn new things yourself... besides all that, i suppose i'm just interested if you're growing anything nice?


I sincerely hope you enjoy your stay.


----------

